# Manzanita Leaves?



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

:S Hi everyone. I have tried to find information regarding the leaves of Manzanita, and if they are safe for our budgies? 
I know the wood is safe and often used for perches. 

The reason I ask is that we live in a rural part of Northern California and Manzanita is overly abundant here. I have used the branches but always removed the leaves, flowers, or berries depending on time of year. I have read about the other uses for leaves, flowers, and berries but I can't find anything that references the safety of use with birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Although the berries are listed on various sites as being safe for human consumption (although very bitter due to the tannin they contain) I can not locate anywhere that lists the foliage as being safe for budgies to ingest.

The list in this link shows the wood as being safe (which we already know) but under safe foliage does not list the manzanite leaves.

http://www.plannedparrothood.com/plants.html

Under the circumstances, I'd continue to remove the foliage until we can find a more definitive answer. :hug:*


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Thank you, Deborah.
:hug:
I will continue to remove leaves, berries, and flowers (depends on time of year) from the branches.

I was hopeful that the all knowing budgie masters would possibly know, as I have not even been hear a year and seem to learn new things here all the time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Bearnoname said:



Thank you, Deborah.
:hug:
I will continue to remove leaves, berries, and flowers (depends on time of year) from the branches.

I was hopeful that the all knowing budgie masters would possibly know, as I have not even been hear a year and seem to learn new things here all the time. 

Click to expand...

I'll keep searching and perhaps one of our knowledgeable and experienced members will have a source which provides the answer we are looking for. :fingerx:*


----------

